# cheaper alternative to easy carbo



## hixy (10 Sep 2013)

As  above please is there something cheaper as getting through loads

kind regards   mick


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Sep 2013)

This may help Glutaraldehyde | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## kirk (10 Sep 2013)

Is going for co2 (fire extinguisher an option for you? Not sure on you set up or intentions. our tank started easy carb then a manual co2 tmc  set up then Fe and reg. It's nice all set up on a timer. You could go Fe for under 100squid.  I'm running a 2kg bottle the last one ran out after 4 mths of use on a 2 ft cube. 200ltr. A refill costs me 14squid. So 3.50 to run a mth. So its the cheapest long term and loverly healthy plants too.


----------



## hixy (11 Sep 2013)

Hello,thank you,i have a co2 set up already which im not using as didnt think it was worth it on a low light tank,the tank is a boyu tl 550 which is 35 gallons and has 2 24 watt daylight bulbs in the lid ,should i use co2 on a low light tank


----------



## kirk (11 Sep 2013)

Yes I would our cube only has 2x24 tubes over two ft deep. 50gallon. That's why our co2 lasts so long.. Are you dosing ei too?


----------



## kirk (11 Sep 2013)

Yes I would our cube only has 2x24 tubes over two ft deep. 50gallon. That's why our co2 lasts so long.. Are you dosing ei too?


----------



## hixy (11 Sep 2013)

no ei as not sure what to get tpn plus at the moment


----------



## kirk (11 Sep 2013)

I was just using profita at first with co2, I'm now using a popular ei starter kit,  one from a sponsor on here that I had from the forsales section.  tis good stuff too. Slowly getting the hang of it I'm in no way an expert. Ive learnt something new here everyday.. Take a look at my first journal if you want to have a laugh and..... see how much progress I've made thanks to ukaps members..   Stages of our 2ft cube.


----------



## hixy (11 Sep 2013)

ok ta ill look for starter kit


----------



## Samjpikey (11 Sep 2013)

Fluid censor online 1litre liquid carbon 12.95 + delivery .
This is what I have just ordered and will last me just over 8months if I dose 4ml a day (double dose) , using alongside pressurized co2  on my 100 liter tank. 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

